# Airfix by Craftmaster James Bond Aston Martin DB-5



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I scored this Airfix kit at a toy and train show here in Delaware. 
The box is in respectable shape. I downloaded an instruction sheet and did an inventory with the result being that it is pretty much complete. Even the little spinners on the wheel covers are there.
The bear is going to be removing a thick coat of gloss black paint. Everything, with a few tiny exceptions, is encased in black paint. Someone apparently tried to remove the worst of it from the body, but there's still a lot to do.
Thank goodness for Purple Power and Polly S paint and decal remover. I've already made some progress.
If I actually get it done, I'll post pics. I might drag out my Aurora version and compare the two.
Meantime, please post your own pics if you own this beauty.

Jeff
As a side note, I remember building this as a youngster, complete with the ejection seat (which is present and still works).


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice score!
my version didn't have the figures. must have been a non-movie version of the DB5.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cool kit! And loving the figures. :cheers2:

Are you soaking the pieces in Purple Power or just spraying on?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Cool kit! And loving the figures. :cheers2:
> 
> Are you soaking the pieces in Purple Power or just spraying on?


I soaked them in Purple Power, but it had very little effect, except on the parts where I wanted to remove the chrome. I broke out my trusty Polly S and that worked quite well. 
I did an inventory of the parts and discovered only one of the small underbody springs and a door handle are missing. That's pretty astounding considering the kit was made 50-plus years ago and all the parts were loose in the box. I can easily replicate both parts, as well as the gear shift, which I lost while stripping the paint. I also need to buff out the front windscreen.
Unfortunately, though, I don't know if I can make all the James Bond parts work. They were pretty iffy when I had the kit as a 10-year-old. And I'll have to replace the bullet-proof shield. The previous owner cemented it into the trunk lid and then broke it off. I'll have to use a Dremel to clean that up. Plus, the decals for the various license plates, while present, are totally unusable. 
As you can see, I've put a coat of white Krylon primer on a couple of parts. I broke the engine compartment (upper left) but that's been fixed. I've also painted the engine. I found photos of the Aston Martin online and was surprised to see the engine was basically bare metal. I'm not striving for accuracy here, so I'm fine with how it turned out.
Progress is being made!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

What a fantastic find. I look forward to your progress.

I had never heard of Purple Power. Although a quick google search confirmed that it is available here in New Zealand.

I usually use 'Easy off' oven cleaner to strip paint off models. Just spray it on and seal the model in a plastic bag (to keep the caustic fumy goodness contained). After a few hours the paint typically comes off pretty easily, encouraged by some light scrubbing.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Lucky you.... at the right place , at the right time..... a very rare model kit of the DB5..... Can't wait to see your progress....


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I've never used Easy Off -- its scary stuff. The Polly S worked just fine. I don't even know if it's still available anywhere, so I'm guarding my supply!
The DB-5 has been put on the back burner temporarily while I restore a Star Trek Enterprise for my grand-nephew. The model is a wreck. I could have bought a new one, but this one is a second issue from back in the 60s, and I want him to have one of the early ones.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

NTRPRZ said:


> I've never used Easy Off -- its scary stuff.


Stick with the PollyS if it works for you. Easy off used to be a good alternative, but they keep changing the formula to make it less toxic and is no longer a product i would recommend for stripping paint off plastic parts.


----------

